# One Star rating now Useless!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't recall there being an automatic unmatching on Uber for rating pax low. That's more of a Lyft thing. 

You have to specifically request Rohit to not match you with that particular pax, even then, don't be surprised if you pick up Jessica the puke machine after 0 starring her the night before.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Your misery or loss of income is not their concern.



upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I don't recall there being an automatic unmatching on Uber for rating pax low. That's more of a Lyft thing.
> 
> You have to specifically request Rohit to not match you with that particular pax, even then, don't be surprised if you pick up Jessica the puke machine after 0 starring her the night before.


I had Uber tell me there was but like the OP I got matched to one yesterday who I reported as abusive. Really sick of Uber to put driver in harm's way matching us up again.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I don't recall there being an automatic unmatching on Uber for rating pax low. That's more of a Lyft thing.
> 
> You have to specifically request Rohit to not match you with that particular pax, even then, don't be surprised if you pick up Jessica the puke machine after 0 starring her the night before.


You're incorrect. One star on Uber means no re-match, until recently I guess. Always worked for me in the past. Guess the system screws you when there are no other deivers around or something. So now I just message Rohit and done with.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


Were all 3 bad again the second time?



upyouruber said:


> Always worked for me in the past. .


Probably more of an odds thing. 
I've never been rematched with anyone that I gave 5 stars to. 
So go figure.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Were all 3 bad again the second time?
> 
> Probably more of an odds thing.
> I've never been rematched with anyone that I gave 5 stars to.
> So go figure.


Yup, drunk and very undesireable


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

In the grand scheme of thing Uber and its ratings amount to a pile of manure.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yup, drunk and very undesireable


Even if you specifically request not to be matched with a particular Rider, the only promise you get from Uber is that they will try do not match you up again. If the matchup makes sense to them, or rather the algorithm, you will be matched up again.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Even if you specifically request not to be matched with a particular Rider, the only promise you get from Uber is that they will try do not match you up again. If the matchup makes sense to them, or rather the algorithm, you will be matched up again.


True, why did i not realize this?
Could you please slap me again? 'Need a fresh one!
Thanks


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sure would love to know...

How you give the algo...

A bad case of heartburn...

Ohhhh...that would be....

SO satisfying...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

One star non rematch works only for 500 rated trips. If you want to stay it this way forever, you have to ask Rohit to step in.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> True, why did i not realize this?
> Could you please slap me again? 'Need a fresh one!
> Thanks


Just for you, Sweetie...

::THWAP::


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Just for you, Sweetie...
> 
> ::THWAP::


ohhhh.....man, that stings!
ok, ready for the backhand now


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> ohhhh.....man, that stings!
> ok, ready for the backhand now


If you smack her...

Get ready cause...

I'll go full tilt boogie apeshiit on you...8>)

Butt...you wouldn't REALLY do that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> You're incorrect. One star on Uber means no re-match, until recently I guess. Always worked for me in the past. Guess the system screws you when there are no other deivers around or something. So now I just message Rohit and done with.


Pretty confident you are wrong. But you might be right that they might give it to you if there are no cars for miles but you do have to ask uber to unmatch regardless

Perhaps the unmatch expires too


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It really wouldn't surprise me if they (the algorithm) purposely matched old 1*d passengers up to drivers they want to get rid of. I would not put it past this company at all.

If we really are independent contractors then there is no excuse for EVER matchign us up to someone we have specified we do not want to take in the future. I don't care if it is a 5.0x surge and you are the only free driver in town. When you say you do not want someone again then that should be honored.

It's ridiculous that they do this now considering the driver oversaturation in most areas. Why match the clown to me when there are 10 other drivers within two square miles?!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> If you smack her...
> 
> Get ready cause...
> 
> ...


Gotta love a protective Silverback!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

At the other end of this I hope they aren't matching us up to riders who 1*'d us in the past. I used to take solace in knowing that if some jerk 1*'d me at least I wouldn't have to worry about getting them again.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Or they were so bad their rating was reset. An account reset like that could reset the unmatch tag, considering maybe every driver in the city asked to be unmatched with her!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

henrygates said:


> Or they were so bad their rating was reset. An account reset like that could reset the unmatch tag, considering maybe every driver in the city asked to be unmatched with her!


LIKE....LIKE...LIKE....X 1000...

You get the out of the box thinking award...

I LIKE the way you think...!!!

I never considered THAT...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would pick up Kim Jong un if its luxsuv lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I would pick up Kim Jong un if its luxsuv lol


What if he demanded an aux cord so he could play his own music?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

[
Your stupid . One star means all they're doing is trading your lousy passenger for someone elses lousy passenger . Sure, you won't get the passenger again, instead they'll swap you for another awful passenger . It's called........trading .


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have been matched up with someone who I specifically told Uber not to match me up with because they assaulted me. Lo and behold a few months later I get them again.

So I roll up lock my doors roll down my windows and as the passengers is coming out I tell them hey you need to cancel you can't be in my car. If they don't comply I wait the five minutes to cancel and drive away


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> What if he demanded an aux cord so he could play his own music?


Your wish is my command supreme leader lol


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Or they were so bad their rating was reset. An account reset like that could reset the unmatch tag, considering maybe every driver in the city asked to be unmatched with her!


I see you've started noticing all these pax with 4.9x ratings that definitely aren't that. I trust a 4.7 pax more now. At least that is legit.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


Why did you picked them up if you knew they one starred you? Next time drive up, flip the bird and drive away while pressing cancel button.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber used to auto block all 1 stars, i have it in writing from their website. But they changed it, maybe a year ago.


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> I see you've started noticing all these pax with 4.9x ratings that definitely aren't that. I trust a 4.7 pax more now. At least that is legit.


There is someone that lives about a mile from me with a 4.99 rating. Just mathematically that means that if they got 1 4* they had to get at least 66 5* ratings to get it to round to 4.99. She is, without a doubt, the safest pickup around.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Even if you specifically request not to be matched with a particular Rider, the only promise you get from Uber is that they will try do not match you up again. If the matchup makes sense to them, or rather the algorithm, you will be matched up again.


In the past when i would request to be unmatched with a rider I would always get a message saying that they would do their best to unmatch me with that rider in the future. For the last month I have got a message that says the system has been instructed to not match me with this rider anymore (as opposed to they will do their best).

In either case, I have never once been matched with a passenger i requested to be unmatched with. And I drive in a small town with a population of 18k where I drive the same people multiple times per week.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have an alternative explanation.

Remember maybe 6-9 months ago when upyouruber went on a 1* spree and wrote a post about it? Something about a manbun moron that had me literally LOLing. Well it's possible he handed out so many bad ratings that Uber disregards them.

Do Pax get ratings protection or just drivers? I hand out 4* and less like all the time now...about 1 in 4 riders, usually for wait time or pickup location.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have an alternative explanation.
> 
> Remember maybe 6-9 months ago when upyouruber went on a 1* spree and wrote a post about it? Something about a manbun moron that had me literally LOLing. Well it's possible he handed out so many bad ratings that Uber disregards them.
> 
> Do Pax get ratings protection or just drivers? I hand out 4* and less like all the time now...about 1 in 4 riders, usually for wait time or pickup location.


Maybe, just maybe. Interesting theory, Madtown!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


Uber changes rules more often than a 3 year old playing Monopoly.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber changes rules more often than a 3 year old playing Monopoly.


Hey...my three yr old nephew...

Told me those changes were official...8>)

He wouldn't lie to me...would he...???

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> What if he demanded an aux cord so he could play his own music?


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have an alternative explanation.
> 
> Remember maybe 6-9 months ago when upyouruber went on a 1* spree and wrote a post about it? Something about a manbun moron that had me literally LOLing. Well it's possible he handed out so many bad ratings that Uber disregards them.
> 
> Do Pax get ratings protection or just drivers? I hand out 4* and less like all the time now...about 1 in 4 riders, usually for wait time or pickup location.


Mad mad manbun moron of mad city, lol.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I have been matched up with someone who I specifically told Uber not to match me up with because they assaulted me. Lo and behold a few months later I get them again.
> 
> So I roll up lock my doors roll down my windows and as the passengers is coming out I tell them hey you need to cancel you can't be in my car. If they don't comply I wait the five minutes to cancel and drive away


That's a loooong five minutes !!!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

SpongemanGreg said:


> That's a loooong five minutes !!!


Yeah but so worth it haha


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I just picture some screaming at you for 4+ minutes through a rolled up window, in a car that's totally locked. I wish there was a video....


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


Maybe it is part of Uber's new "moving forward" add campaign?

They are expecting drivers to move forward and forget what those 1* pax did to earn those 1*s.

You know, kind of like Uber is expecting everyone to move forward and forget the 9,000 F ups they have made.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Oberyn Martell said:


> Maybe it is part of Uber's new "moving forward" add campaign?
> 
> They are expecting drivers to move forward and forget what those 1* pax did to earn those 1*s.
> 
> You know, kind of like Uber is expecting everyone to move forward and forget the 9,000 F ups they have made.


Can't we all just get along?

Rodney King


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> In the past when i would request to be unmatched with a rider I would always get a message saying that they would do their best to unmatch me with that rider in the future. For the last month I have got a message that says the system has been instructed to not match me with this rider anymore (as opposed to they will do their best).
> 
> In either case, I have never once been matched with a passenger i requested to be unmatched with. And I drive in a small town with a population of 18k where I drive the same people multiple times per week.


Boy, are ever stupid . Instead they'll trade you for somebody's else's problem passenger that another driver didn't want . It's called a revolving door .


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

I had a couple of guys rounding 3rd in my back seat and acted like it was completely fine I wasn't particularly ok with penises out in my car so I talked with a guy from Uber and they told me in exact words. You will never be matched with this rider again. So there has to be some way to do it. However, what stops people from getting new accounts. New phone number. New account. Back to Ubering.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Boy, are ever stupid . Instead they'll trade you for somebody's else's problem passenger that another driver didn't want . It's called a revolving door .


There are plenty of people that I am okay with, where another driver might hate them. And vice versa. For example, I have no problem driving the drunks home as long as they are respectful. But it really annoys me when Mr Businessman gets in my car and yaps at the top of his lungs on a phone call the entire ride.


----------



## yrret (Jun 10, 2018)

the worst is pool riders. I cancelled on a pool rider because I spent 20 minutes looking for him. I even contacted him by phone and he sent me to the wrong place. 10 minutes later after I cancelled him his name appeared again for a ride request. my bad I was in a hurry, didn't recognize the name and accepted the request. bottom line is he gave me multiple 1 star ratings with his friends who also requested the pool ride. I am familiar with pool riders that you cancel on and they will give you bad ratings for revenge. they are pissed because they have to pay extra. once you cancel a rider for good reason their name should not come up again.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been re-matched with a _female canine_ that I previously 1-starred, and wrote up for her bestial behavior. Uber promised never to match me again, and failed. No worries, though. I know where she lives, and I recognize her on sight, because she's practically a neighbor. Last time I rolled up to her pin, I just started laughing. Collected the fee, and drove off. She's not getting in my car again.

When I see an Uber VIP with a 5.0 star rating, I know they've been reset. Odds are high it will be a short trip, with no tip, so I handle that accordingly.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i give 2stars now, i swear they dont count the 1's. i rated someone that was a 4.7 a 1 star, 2 days later i get the same person still at 4.7. no way she could take enough rides to pull back up the 1 star. smh. of course i canceled when i saw her name


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


Giving you a chance to redeem yourself both in attitude and service.


----------



## DoItNow (Jun 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> So in just the last week alone, I have been assigned three riders who I distinctly remember giving a one star rating on previous trips. WTF Uber?
> Had to message Uber not to match me with these losers again.
> Guess Uber has done away with preventing a future match with a one star rating!
> Sneaky jerks at Uber HQ.


I drive an electric car and was messed up with the 2 Hour Dr. away and I could not take them out there so they gave me a one star. Don from making decent money to basically making minimum-wage over this last week I think I'm done with Uber. Seems like the whole system changed in the last few weeks .


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Seems related:


----------



## safedriver80s (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I am a new Uber driver who was (and is) a Lyft driver for the longest, and I am here to report/observe that not only will

a) Uber will now not let a driver call in to have a rider's rating removed or reset (they did escalate to a supervisor have waited a long time for reply), but also

b) Uber will now not let a driver call in to have the rating THEY gave a rider removed, even if the ride occurred on the same day. So once you enter in a rating for a rider that is 5 stars, it is frozen at 5 forever, even if they give you 1 star

Also

Uber does not now give drivers a rating now for their first 25 rides. That sounds like good, but they also don't make it so someone who rode during those 25 rides and gave you 1 star doesn't get you again. So someone gave me 1 star during one of these first 25 rides, and instead of never ever getting them again, I got them as a ride again once my ratings started tallying. Then they gave me 3 stars, but that is still unacceptable. (I was quite outraged that someone whom I had taken on a second ride gave me a low rating, obviously trying to filter through my mind what possible reason could cause someone to give me a good or no rating and then give me a bad 3 star rating. Then I looked thru the fare data and saw that the first time I had given her a ride, she was given the automatic discount that someone who gives a 1 star rating is given)

I'll not share much more info, except to say that I'm heavily into ratings management. Not as a means to make much more money than everybody else, but out of survival. Literally, if I did not manage my ratings, I would not have an income any longer.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

This is great I don’t think we knew this !


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I try to remember addresses , but often think about having a naughty or nice log.


----------

